# Kommerzielle Nutzung



## Hatachy (7. Mai 2003)

HI !

Ist vielleicht ne dämliche Frage, aber was fällt alles unter kommerziell ??
Firmen sind logisch, aber wie sieht es aus mit:
Vereinen
Einrichtungen der Gemeinde in denen man Eintritt zahlt

Ich find leider nichts, weder hier noch mit google oder so und auch net bei http://bundesrecht.juris.de nicht wirklich. Weiß das jemand genau ??

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## möp (7. Mai 2003)

bin mir nich sicher, glaub aber sobald ich mit etwas geld verdiene, oder werbung mache um damit geld zu verdienen...

cu
möp


----------

